# E/M Workers Comp



## sunsecret (Sep 24, 2008)

I have not been able to find an answer yet.  

Patient visits for workers comp reason.  Provider drains knee, 20610.  But, my concern is the E/M coding.  Do I code an E/M with the 20610?  Or does the joint injection drainage stand alone? 

Thanks in advance.


----------



## ringalls (Sep 24, 2008)

sunsecret said:


> I have not been able to find an answer yet.
> 
> Patient visits for workers comp reason.  Provider drains knee, 20610.  But, my concern is the E/M coding.  Do I code an E/M with the 20610?  Or does the joint injection drainage stand alone?
> 
> Thanks in advance.




Hi 
This procedure can stand alone but… If the only treatment done for the patient isthe drainage of the knee 

Was there any thing else done of this patient?  Was this the patient presenting problem or a new problem?  If yes then you maybe able to assign an E&M level

Robin Ingalls-Fitzgerald CPC, CPC- E&M


----------



## dmaec (Sep 24, 2008)

that depends, does documentation support an E/M?  Was this a planned procedure?  (come back in however long and we'll drain it at that time)...was this the first visit?
care to post the note?

thanks...


----------

